# 0-10V Dimming for LED floodlights



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

gottspeed said:


> Hi all. I'm installing three RAB FXLED 500s to illuminate a dog park and I'd like to provide for dimming in case the lights are too strong. Better to much than to little light when its all said and done, as long as its dimmable.
> 
> The only dimmers I see are Decora style units. I've searched for 0-10 drivers I can hook a potentiometer up to but I'm not finding anything. Has anyone found a solution for this outside of using a DC power supply and a pot?
> 
> Lights are here: FXLED® 500







__





0-10V Low Voltage Wall Mount Dimming Control






www.ledsupply.com





open up the light and wire this slim little resistor slider to the dimming wires and set it and forget it. Or better Yet get one find a level light you like and then measure the resistance of the switch and get a resistor that size and put that across the dimming wires it would be cheaper


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Slay301 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm new to LED dimming. You're saying that the dimming wires on a fixture are actually active and provide their own power that you impede to get dimming action?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

gottspeed said:


> I'm new to LED dimming. You're saying that the dimming wires on a fixture are actually active and provide their own power that you impede to get dimming action?


Yes . If you short those two wires out they will go all the way dim. The driver creates the 0-10v and u put a resistance across that to control the dimming


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Slay301 said:


> Yes . If you short those two wires out they will go all the way dim. The driver creates the 0-10v and u put a resistance across that to control the dimming


So basically, I could run a 4 conductor cable up to each light and then connect the gray and violet pair off each fixture to a pot in my lighting JB?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

gottspeed said:


> So basically, I could run a 4 conductor cable up to each light and then connect the gray and violet pair off each fixture to a pot in my lighting JB?


They sell mc with the dimming wires (purple and grey) solid 16 and then the line voltage in it and yes pretty much I would get a switch like I showed you and put it in a raised frame on a 1900 



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Southwire-250-Ft-MC-PCS-Duo-12-2-Solid-Purple-Grey-16-2-Purple-Grey-Control-Signal-Cable/5003058665?gbraid=0AAAAAD2B2W8G7E-LVXscHjmYrA1ISi_rv&cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-elc-_-ggl-_-PLA_ELC_106_Tools-Wire-Connectors-_-5003058665-_-0-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&ds_a_cid=112741100&gbraid=0AAAAAD2B2W8G7E-LVXscHjmYrA1ISi_rv&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIx57c3Pul9AIVgic4Ch2M3wy8EAQYASABEgIUXPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.dad


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

gottspeed said:


> So basically, I could run a 4 conductor cable up to each light and then connect the gray and violet pair off each fixture to a pot in my lighting JB?


Also if your running it in conduit you have to make sure the driver isn’t class 2 otherwise you would have to run 2 conduits u can’t mix classes of wiring in the same conduit.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

gottspeed said:


> So basically, I could run a 4 conductor cable up to each light and then connect the gray and violet pair off each fixture to a pot in my lighting JB?


They also sell switches that are line voltage and have A spot to land the 0-10v dimming wires as well


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, won't be using a switch just a lighting contactor. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I can’t believe u haven’t messed with 0-10v its
Been out like atleast 10 years now crazy 😜


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

I have actually back when I was an apprentice I installed a big lutron system in an office, but for that I just matched the wire colors you know? I've been doing controls for the last 10 years so not much lighting to worry about. Now I've got to understand the method of operation because its roll-your-own style lighting. Thanks again.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Look at Lithonia with FAO (field adjustable output) option











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

gottspeed said:


> I have actually back when I was an apprentice I installed a big lutron system in an office, but for that I just matched the wire colors you know? I've been doing controls for the last 10 years so not much lighting to worry about. Now I've got to understand the method of operation because its roll-your-own style lighting. Thanks again.


Most of the controls have changed now most lights get a cat5e to them as well and are addressable


----------

